# Dalang mga pasalubong



## romelako

Here is the whole sentence:

"Marami siyang* dalang mga pasalubong* para sa kanyang mga kaibigan at pamilya."

_She has a lot of gifts for her friends and family._

However, I can't seem to understand the bolded part.  Care to explain, anyone?


----------



## verbalphantom

I'd like to take a stab at this even though I'm a rookie.(Hope you don't mind) "Dalang Mga Pasalubong" "not often gifts" So my guess would be(correct me someone if I'm wrong) "It is not often she has many gifts for her friends and family"


----------



## verbalphantom

Ok I gave it some thought and my answer didn't make perfect sense to me, so here*'*s my second attempt, Dala means to bring and ng being a possession marker could make it "bringing gifts" "marami" many she*'*s bringing gifts*.* *S*he*'*s bringing many gifts for her friends and family*.*

*T*hat*'*s my best try*.*

sukat ng sapatos....shoe size....dalang pasalubong "bringing gifts"


----------



## DotterKat

"Marami siyang* dalang mga pasalubong* para sa kanyang mga kaibigan at pamilya.

She* is bringing* *a lot of gifts* for her friends and family.

Also (for verbalphantom):  " ... Dalang Mga Pasalubong....not often gifts..."
The word you were thinking of is "*madalang*", which means *infrequent*. As you have correctly surmised, it is a totally different word which does not apply to the original sentence.


----------

